# Tortoise SVN - Einrichtung / Tutorial



## Netzwerkidi (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte nun endlich eine Versionsverwaltung (Tortoise SVN auf dem Client, d. h. ohne separaten Server) einrichten, da ich langsam durcheinander komme mit den ganzen Ständen und Versionen in den diversen Projekten.

Ich habe in Unternehmen schon mit Versionsverwaltungen gearbeitet, auch mit TortoiseSVN, mir aber nie Gedanken über den Aufbau und die Struktur gemacht, dafür gab es ja immer die Systemer. 

Nun muss ich das tun, und die Hilfe, die ich im Netz finde, ist nicht so richtig nach meinem Geschmack, es fehlt der kurze, knackige Einstieg, so dass ich direkt loslegen kann.

Gerade habe ich noch das Buch hier gefunden - http://svnbook.red-bean.com/ -, was recht gut erklärt, worum es geht - aber leider ohne Tortoise.

Bei Tutorials.de gibt es kein TortoiseSVN-Tutorial, wenn ich richtig gesucht habe, oder?

Kann mir jemand ein Tutorial empfehlen, in dem auch die Notwendigkeit von Branches, Tags , Trunc erklärt wird bzw. wie man damit umgeht? 

Ich habe mir zum Testen mal zwei Test-Direktories angelegt mit Dateien, aber alles wird immer unter dem Hauptverzeichnis in im Repo-Browser abgelegt, finde ich merkwürdig.

LG
Idi

PS: Falls die Unterbringung des Themas in Computer & Devices -> Microsoft Windows falsch ist, bitte ändern. Ich hatte eigentlich etwas gesucht in Richtung Projektorganisation, Softwareverwaltung, Programm-Organisation o. ä.


----------

